
Show HN: Monoscopic panoramas to 3D using AI - jabbadabbadooba
http://www.holokilo.com
======
ebg13
Demoing stereoscopic image pairs stacked one on top of the other is a peculiar
choice. How exactly is one supposed to evaluate that? Cross their eyes up and
down?

~~~
jabbadabbadooba
Top down is the usual way to format 3D equirectangular photos. You need a 360
photo viewer to view them properly.

------
cookingrobot
A thought: if you take as input a video or stills instead of an already
stitched panorama, you could take advantage of the parallax between frames to
get 3D info. Especially if the user deliberately captures the images on a
large arc (hold the camera at arms length and swing around rather than
pivoting the camera in place).

------
jabbadabbadooba
This build has been quickly put together (UI, etc) after working mostly on the
core functionality for a long time. I've done quite some experimenting too
with support for videos, but haven't gotten it to work yet (productionwise)
due to constraints of CPU and GPU (Cuda). You'd need a beefy PC but it's
possible.

------
umutisik
Turning the output into a point cloud and changing the point of view is a
better way to display the results. Often, methods that look good with the 2D
depth-heatmap give pretty bad point clouds.

------
ghgr
I see it only works on Windows :( Are you planning on compiling it for other
systems, or even as a webapp?

By the way, does the computer running it requires CUDA?

